

Newspapers' Partial Paywall Test Shows No Drop in Ad Revenue - a5seo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/business/media/18brill.html?_r=1&src=busln

======
a5seo
Journalism Online test with 20 mid-size newspapers found that limiting
visitors to 5-20 free articles per month allowed newspapers to tap
subscription revenue without affecting ad revenue.

